# Dry Cleaning Alt?



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Does anyone know of an alternative to dry cleaning my fabric curtains? I don't want to spend the money nor have the chemical smell. The fabric is a rayon/poly damask.

Krystal


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Will the material hold up to a white vinegar wash on delicate cycle? Or if the drapes are larger, do you have a tub large enough to soak them? We use to do this with the living room drapes, but they were a heavier material with a satin backing.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

I think so! Great idea. I do trust the delicate/handwash cycle on my machine. The curtains aren't lined and are just average sized panels. I think this might work! Thanks. 

Krystal


----------

